# Anyone having IVF/ICSI at RVH in Sept?



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone - was just wondering if anyone is due to be having IVF or ICSI at the RVH next month? I'm due to start down-regging on 15th Aug with stimms starting 29th Aug and EC provisionally scheduled for 10th Sept. I've met a couple of girls who are having tx at the RVH but they are weeks ahead of me - was just wondering if anyone will be cycling round the same time as me?


----------

